# Cat version of dog food sites?



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Is there a site like Dog Food Advisor or Dog Food Analysis for cats? With a list of ingredients, ingredient breakdown, overall review and comments? I was just talking to my mom about that cat treat thing on My Strange Addiction, she's always fed her feral TNR cats Friskies and Cat Chow, they've been very long-lived but I think I've gotten where she's a bit more interested in critter nutrition. I've found a site or two but not very satisfactory, seems like dog people invest more time in nutrition, lol. I'd appreciate some links.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I would love to find a site like that too! I switched my 2 cats to TOTW cat food a few months ago and have been really pleased with it. I have seen major improvement in both of their coats and much less poop to scoop!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Cat Forum : Cat Discussion Forums Not sure if this is what you had in mind


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Raw...raw is what is best for cats.

Other wise high meat percentage canned, then lower quality canned, then soaked high quality kibble.

None of the cat food places that I have found have been good enough for me to bookmark.


----------

